# Abu Dhabi visa processing time



## Somi05 (Mar 3, 2016)

Good day

I got a job in semi govt company in Abu Dhabi and still waiting for my visa to come,I was told by my company that they are waiting for my security clearance but have already taken approval from immigration, it's been 6 weeks since I am waiting for my visa, I just wanted to know how much time does it take to get employement visa for Abu Dhabi as I have read some past stories in the forum that the security clearance could take 3 weeks to 3 months, is it correct or have the rules changed.

Any feedback will be of great help.

Thank you & regards,


----------

